# PRP Application



## saperptrain (Apr 21, 2019)

I have someone who has been on a life partner/work since 2012 till 2015 and he apply for a critical skill work permit in 2015 from his home country and it was approved. 

The validity of the Critical skill permit is from 2015 till September 2019.

He already submit for his PR with his critical skill permit in April. Meanwhile, He intend to renew the Critical skill by July 2019.

...

My Question is does he have a good chance of getting his PR approved?
He has been residing in South Africa since 2007 till date.


----------

